# CARU general chit chat..



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Kara, Tanya... and everyone else at CARU

Just thought i'd start a thread just for general chit chat as my msn isn't working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is gona be one busy board the way we chat lol

im having pain now, i wasn't earlier though felt very normal, boobs are up a size and i love um lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

my boobs are huge... spilling out of my bra, hope they stay like this!!!   

my pain was really intense but i'm laying down now and it seems to have eased.... hope its cos my two lil embies are doing what they should be... snuggling in and having a munch.. lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had some bra from my mum ages ago and they are a 36c and they fit, i am usually a 34b and my jeans are all to tight

i have had waves of sickness and i am hoping that this is more than just the bum bullets


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol... oh the joys of cyclogest... although, i can't see them making me car sick and sick at the thought of chocolate or chips!!!

I'm usually a 34b too... my mums a 40DD so cant nick hers... they're not that big... YET!!!!!   

i put jeans on today and they were mega uncomfy... hope so much its a good sign... 10days and counting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

10days to long........i was only on the 2ww back in feb ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

work tomorrow thank god as today has gone very slow


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

i've been crap today haven't i??    sorry chick   

thought u had two days off?? wot time u playing poker?? make sure u win


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i usually do but i swapped tuesday for sunday

i got the wrong night last night lol and left the front door unlocked, i am lossing my mind lol

at least i got some washing done today


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

baby brain already kicking in...  

Phils been off today... he's like a different person when he hasn't been in work, he's awake now... playing fifa on xbox... men huh!?

Mum came over today... was good to see her... gave her a copy of scan pic of my lil embies... she almost cried...  

Not feeling as emotional today... prob cos i slept better last night!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a cry last night legged it to the bathroom and sobbed

i was watching looking goodnaked lol

i have had a few tears today but not like last night, luke still isn't home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke home so better go and play poker


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol  i know i keep saying it but we're so alike, my place to have a "private" cry is our bathroom has been since i was a kid... weird!!

Had a lil lapse earlier when mum almost cried but held it back as didn't want to open the flood gates... 

Phil hates to see me cry... doesn't know how to deal with it... gives me a hug and tells me it'll be alright and thrn expects me to just stop!!!  If only it was that easy!! 

Have u been doing a 2ww diary?? I haven't... would prob rant too much lol 

Have fun playing poker... if i get msn working i'll chat to u tomorrow keep u sane in work


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ya girls,

I've just popped in to see how you both are coping with the dreaded 2ww,
taking it steady i hope.

i went for my base line scan on Monday which went well and i have now started taking the tabs
and have to go back on 25th for a scan.

i think we will have to message around CARU about FF and get this board really busy 
what do you think?

Sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Definately sam... i tell everyone about it when i'm there... and they have a poster up about it too!!!

How r u feeling... not to stressed i hope!!

2ww is driving me mad... its just taking soooo long!!!! Never mind... It'll be worth the wait!!! 

Great news about yr scan... fingers crossed everything else goes to plan... I test the day before your due for ET!!!

Arrrggghhhh.... scary but exciting too... we've waited so long for this!!!  

lots of         for us all


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Natalie,

sending you and Kara loads of     

Ive seen the poster up but not many seem to come on here they don't know what
they are missing.

as for the 2ww I'm sure that i definitely went    for a while   

Sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

awww thanx sweetie

FF has definately been a life line... especially when waiting for the call from the embryologist day after EC... kara and i were going bozerk!!! lol     

A few ladies have been on here... but not been very chatty... i think me and kara scared them off with our pre ET rants!!!   

How have u found the clinic? Any probs? Noticed u had tx cancelled due to funding, ours was delayed... luckily we hadn't already started!!! That was stressful enough!!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

i have found the clinic really good  have got no complaits at all the staff are really helpfull and friendly 
i have found, a nd if  i have any more treatment i think i would def go back to CARU.

the funding thing was a bummer as i had just started the treatment and i a reaction to the jabs so 
i phoned them and they said to go in and they would have a look. so when we got there we were then told that we would of got a letter to tell me to stop the jabs as they had gone over their nhs tx limit and i
would have wait until the April when they got their new budget. but apart from that i am totally happy there how about you?

Sam


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

They have been brilliant i have to be honest, apart from being a bit useless at letting us know what was going on regarding funding etc... but i would definately have any future treatment there!! 

Did Grace do your EC / ET?? She's sooooooo lovely!!! And Andrew the embryologist!!! MRs Evans removed my tubes and she was great too... although my scar hasn't healed as well as when i had my lap done... and that was by a bloke!!! lol


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

morning girls,

Natalie grace did do my EC/ET and yes she was lovely, i cant remember the name of the 
embryologist but he was quite camp (not that there is anything wrong with that)  .

anyway i better get ready for work so have a lovely day and  ill catch you later

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning......

i would say andrew then sam

i have been going to caru for over 2 years and they are great and i wouldn't go elsewhere

i remember phoning when i heard about the funding thing and i was crying down the phone, they felt so bad to.

i am feeling quite down today and there is ages to go yet, having a few af pains


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Kara,

i know how you feel Hun, on my last cycle i was all over the place one day pos the next
neg its the hardest 2ww i think i have ever had. and then you have people expecting you to
positive all the time cause as they say you are PUPO.

wishing you all the best take it easy.

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am on another board and 2 of my cycle buddies have got there bfp's today on their first ivf and im pleased for them but also a bit jealous

i don't wana be left behind again


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

right i think its time for a stay positive and get a BFP fertility dance... they seem to be going on everywhere else so here it goes for all us CARU girlies

      

      

             

             

                    

      

      

There we go lets hope it works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

16 days is just to long.....


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

soooo soooo long!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wonder why 16days though, i have done 16 days twice now


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

u know why hunni... cos they make us do a peestick and to make sure its a more accurate result... no pregnyl left in our system to give a false reading!!!! 

C'mon sweetie.... It'll so be worth the wait... pma


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it better be worth the wait as i am sure they are getting fed up with seeing me lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure they're not... 

But they would be happy for you if you got BFP!!!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks for the dance Nat

16 days your right Kara its far to long dreading mine this time truly went  
anyway have a good day girls 

catch you later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am tempted oh so tempted for the first time evr to just test early and get it over with, i have always been against testing early but this time is crazy for me

i would love to have a blood test god i would pay

i feel af is round the corner and i am of course praying that i get a bfp only time will tell

i am very stressed and have another cold sore


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Morning girlies... 

Feeling really sick this morning, like really really sick... hope its a good sign and not that phil poisioned me with the steak he cooked last night!! It was cooked properly so i doubt its that!!! 

Nicola... one of the girls on the South Glam peeps board got a BFP this morning, I'm sooo pleased for her.... its perked me up a bit was starting to feel a little down. Its her first attaempt at IVF so there is hope for me yet!!

Kara... hope you're feeling better this morning, my msn worked for a lil while last night but has gone haywire this morning. Its not working on my PC either so must be the network in my area or something!

Sam Jane... How r u sweetie...?? Hope u liked my dance... Lets hope it works hey!!

Big hugs and lots of pma        

and


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

great dance Nat,

lets hope it will start this board off with a treble fingers crossed and everything else 
for you girls not long now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

having af pains since this afternoon i so hope the witch stays away


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you kara   

how are you doing Nat not going to   i hope

sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Sam... I've sooooo had enough of waiting!! I just wanna know now!! 

I never thought i'd say this but i'm bored stiff at home... I JUST WANNA TEST!!

A Lady i have spoken to on another board is from Newport and had treratment at Bupa... HEr test day is Saturday but she tested early and  got BFP, Which has made me wanna test even more!!!

I know sunday isn't far away but it seems to be taking forever!!!   

How you u sweetie??


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ya Nat,

don't do it wait until sunday i know its hard i tested early on my first go and got a   and 
then sat hoping and praying that it would change to a  on my proper test date which
of course it didn't. so i would just st tight until sunday i know its hard but you just cause youself
more stress which you don't need at the mo any way Ive sent the   out looking f
for you  .

I'm back at CARU on Friday for my other scan and hopefully we will have to go ahead to thaw
our little    and put them back where they belong.

sending you loads of            and remember the    are watching

sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Ooops... I'll consider myself officially told off!!!  hehe

Good Luck for Friday... i'm sure everything will be fine!!     

The weather is looking really good today so i might take my book out in the garden and do a bit of sunbathing.. although not sure if its really warm enough. Still... being in the sun might make me feel better!!! lol

I've been trying to stay in bed til quite late... 11:30 ~ 12pm over the last few days in an attempt to make the days go faster but i was awake and wide awake at 7:30 this morn so today is dragging!!!

C'MON SUNDAY!!!!!!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara* 
wishing you loads of luck for later today Ive got everything crossed for you       

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks mate

should have result at 430pm

debs the nurse was wonderful as usual, she is great and has been there though it all and she talks sense to which helps


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

debs is lovely , Ive seen her quite abit and was a bit disappointed on Friday when she said wouldn't
be there for when i go in tomorrow for transfer.

do you have to call them or are they calling you?

all the best  let me know how you get on.

love Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with transfer

its a negative so a biochemical we think, hoping to get some blood test done next and then the long wait to start again and do we do a fet or a full cycle

do you know whether you have to pay for the fet if from a nhs cycle of ivf?


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara*

im so sorry hun   as for NHS cycle that includes the FET,

wishing you all the best in what ever you choose to do kept in touch

love sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so i can have a fet for free?

thats does help with me  decide what next then, bloods test and then a fet

thanks hun the guy at the clinic said no, but then he once told me i wasn't on the waiting list and i found he a bit insensetive today


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

well the FET i'm doing now is from the NHS cycle i done in march so i would say the bloke
you saw today has'nt a clue, or it could be that i will be faced with a bill tomorrow but i very
much doubt it. who told you you did'nt get theFET on the NHS.

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the guy but i felt rushed and he said oh you just had a negative no compassion ....well he is a man

good luck for tomorrow how many you got?

so are you phoning in the morning?


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah i've got three but they will only put 2 back, but they thaw them all and hopefully
if they all make it they will refreeze one.

so i have to ring them at 11am and go from there really   when you had your FET 
how long after phoning did they get you in.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we live 2 hours away, if legal driving lol

we phoned at 930 and left straight away, they told us to be ready to leave asap

i had 3 too last time and they thawed the three......good luck and make sure you post

are you having time off work?


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah i have taken the two weeks off with the help of my lovely GP (on the sick) as i work
in a restaurant/kitchen and it gets really hot which is not good for you. i had to take the sick leave as i have used all my hols on this and operations.

i will def post dont worry, let me know what you decied to do.

tonight if i was you i'd have a few large glasses of wine.

sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol im still off the booze really but may try one later after a hot bath.........good luck hunni

i think the next plan is blood test then fet


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

do you have a date to go back?

look after each other

samxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i go back on the 28th june for follow up.......the nurses are brill and hopefully will have letter sorted by the end of the week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck sam

hope it all went well


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi Kara,

all went well just gotta sit tight for the next 16 days. why do they do it over 16days any idea??
everything crossed. hope your OK.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Sam... Good Luck chick... Keep us posted!

They told me they do it over 16days... JUST TO  MAKE SURE!!! ?!?!?! But they let me test on day 14!

Kara... sorry i haven't been online much the last few days. I'm so tired now i'm back at work... by the time i get home and eat i'm soooo tired and ready for bed!!!! You got my mobile if u wanna chat!!

BIG HUGS to you all...

Nat xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wait the 16days if you can hun, trust me on this one

nat was naughtie lol

glad all went ok?

so did they all thaw?


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

they all thawed one was very good the other two were OK,
and he was going to use the better one out of the two so fingers etc crossed now.

How are you?

 to you Nat i hope you have a good nine months

Sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Sam... sickness starting to kick in now, although haven't actually been sick yet just severe nausea all day long!!! 

Hope ET went ok... how are u feeling?

Kara hope yr pain is easing... did u get my txt?

Well... i've had a crappy day, having trouble at work. Its my first week back after my treatment and i have been working there for almost three years... i'm good friends with the girls i work with or so i thought. Turns out they have all been slagging me off and moaning about me being off work for 3 weeks and that now i'm PG they think its unfair that i get treated differently. Three of them have all been PG before me and have had maternity leave and are now back at work and i did not once moan about them even though i had the heartbreak of infertility to deal with whilst watching their bumps grow. I thought they'd be happy for me but apparently not!!! Thing is they haven't said anything but nice things to me and dont know i'm aware of what they have been saying!! I'm doing my best to keep my cool and not stoop to their level... Its so hard as i just wanna scream at them and tell them how two faced they all are!!!     Oh the joys of working in an all female environment!! 
I have now decided that if i get the slightest ache, pain, or just find the mornning sickness to much to deal with i'm gonna phone in sick... Balls to them... they dont care about me so why should i care about them?!?!

Sorry for the rant... but i'm really p***ed off!!!!

Hope everyone is ok... 

Nat xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't take any crap, just phone in sick you and baby are the most important thing now..........silly cows

don't worry i had all the why don't you adopt chat yesterday they don't get it at all....i shut off now, after almost 10years trying this is the worst time for me it really is and i don't what sorrys i just what people there for me

dh is being amazing and so are my parents and they have offered to help us money wise if it comes to another fresh cycle after the fet.

sam how are you?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I know... how insensitive can people be?? 

I was really pee'd off about work but i'm not gonna let it get to me!! IDIOTS!!!

Well i went to register my pregnacy with  my GP today, he was very sweet and full of congrats. When it came to working out my due date (which from my calculations is around 28th 29th Jan 200 he told me it was the 2nd Dec... How wrong is that?!?! That would mean i would give birth at 7 months and 2wks.
Weirdo!!! I've got a scan on the 14th so i will get the nurse at CARU to work it out for me but i'm sure my dates are right!!! 

Hope everyone is ok...

Kara Keep smiling sweetie... BIG HUGS

Nat xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ya girls,

Nat sorry to here that you are having a few probs at work, and as for your Dr   

Kara i hope you and DH are OK 

As for me I'm not doing to bad i have no symptoms whats so ever as yet so just hoping for the best
still got a while to go yet and i will probably of gone totally    by then so watch out lol

catch you later

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nat 29th jan should be the right date hun

sam glad you not going nuts yet lol

debs the fantasic nurse sorted the letter to gp and we will be having the blood taken next tuesday so hopefully have results mid august


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

kara,

what are the blood tests for if you dont mind me asking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't mind you asking at all hun

its for chromsome testing on me and dh, to make sure there isnt a problem there if there is we may need pgs(pre gentic screening) and a clotting test for me


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi evry1
I new to this message board only seen poster in hosp last week.  I registered last night and couldn't believe how many others are going thru the same.  I had my egg collection in january, had very bad OHSS they retrieved 28 eggs.  21 of them were developed into embryos and frozen.  I now in preparation of embryo transfer.  Gotta go up Cardiff on 22nd for scan to check womb linin if all ok be avin transfer begin of following week.

I lives in Swansea with my darling boyfriend, been together for 8 years.  We are both 27, I ave PCOS quite bad n one tube blocked n boyf sperm level changes so we couldn't ave IUI.  Started IVF last year, 1st cycle only produced 6 follicles which weren't that big so they cancelled.

I will sympathise with any1 who had OHSS as i was so bad thought i was dying didn't actually realise how serious it could be.  I was rushed into singleton hosp, wot a knightmare told them i'd had IVF egg retrieval day before, boyf even showed them the leaflet they made me even worse by avin to ave examination cos they thought i could be pregnant or ave infection. 

The good thing is i'm feelin much better now, except for the side effects from the injections n tablets worse 1 being flushes in this weather.

Good luck to every1
caz x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome caz

good luck with your scan hunni im sure your be fine, im back on the 28th for a follow up

nat good luck tomorrow hunni what time is your scan?

sam good luck on friday hunni, how are you?

im ok dr couldn't do blood test as they had the wrong bottles so have to go to the locla hospital on mondy i was not impressed.....hoping i can get the results back and start dr in august i need to keep going and get this much wanted baby


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Welcome Caz... Sorry to hear about yr OHSS, i have it but very very mild!!! Thank God!!

Loads of Luck for your up coming treatment!

Kara my scan is at 9:30.... Sooo can't wait, Hope so much we get to see the heartbeat but i have been told by some people that it could still be too early!! Gonna ask if i can have antenatal at Cardiff rather than Newport cos i'm still not happy about my wicked whitch of a Midwife!

Had to buy new bras today!!! I'm officially a 34C and getting bigger!! Its great i love my new additions! hehehe 

Hope everyone is ok

Nat xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone... U've all gone quite!! 

Hope everyone is ok... got my 9wk scan next thursday, can't wait!!!

Kara... u still gonna meet me there for 9am?

Nat xx


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Good luck to evry1 with their treatment, managed to jump another hurdle.  Had scan was good news they said lining thick enough, so embryo transfer set for tues or wed depends on thawin n how they develop.  So they ringin me tues to let me know.

I was gutted that i couldn't ave a try with a fresh cycle cos of my ohss but hopefully i'll be lucky enough with FET.

Caz


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Caz,

all the best for Tues/weds how many frosties do you have? and Ive sent you some bubbles

Nat good luck with your scan

Kara hope you are OK

as for me my FET ended in a BFN so  haven't been around for a while as we were totally gutted   
we are going back on the 10th to see where to go from here.

take care girls look forward to hearing how you are getting on soon.

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nat yep 9am in the waiting room? we can have a chat

sam i guessed hunni and im sorry

caz fingers crossed hunni....

well i have follow up on thursday and have lots of questions and hoping to ask the embryo team if they will consider blasto or even day 4 we will see

they are having new labs and theather soon which is brill news for the clinic

my clotting tests came back normal so no answers for me there


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

I've been a member here for a while now but have been keeping my head down. had hoped to start ivf at caru for the last few months but haven't been able even to get off the blocks due to awful endo pain. Been to the clinic yet again today, i'm sure that they're sick of the sight of me by now.  Have just had an injection of Prostap (Weds) to see if that helps shrink the endo which is on my bowel. 

I just wanted to say hi and send my very best wishes to all of you. May even bump into you at Caru if i ever get to the ivf stage!!! 


Take Care 
Maria


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello  

Managed to get my hycosy booked in for Thurs morning (actually quite terrified that they might spot something nasty that I am not aware of and make me a non-starter).  Really hope all is OK so we can start planning the first cycle of treatment for around Sept / October time.  (House moving comes first as otherwise I'll be stressed to the rafters and the whole thing will be totally counter productive).

How's everyone's day been?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cookie thats great what time?

im there thursday at 930 but meeting nat at 9am

maria welcome hope you get to the ivf stage soon


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not til 11:15 so I suspect I will miss you both.  Trying to relax as much as I can but I just want to know if everything is OK as I have had tummy aches for a while now - which we think is just IBS (but of course I am paranoid).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah hunni

have you had any other investigation?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Been to the docs twice.  Neither GP seemed to think I should be panicking - both gave me a fairly good prod and couldn't find anything much of note..... I guess my best bet is to wait til Thurs and see if anything shows up on the scan or dye test.  Going swimming now to try and relax myself - this will most involve sitting in the jacuzzi!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you private hun?

im a bit of both lol

enjoy your swimming


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Two days til my scan... Can't wait!!!! Symptoms coming and going so hoping everything is ok!! 

Kara... Hope you get some good news on Thursday, i'm back in work after the scan so you'll have to txt me to let me know what they say!!!

CookieSal... Good Luck Thursday too... shame we will miss u, we'll have to arrange getting together when we are all free sometime!!! 

Welcome Mariag...  Hope u start tretment soon... Looking forward to getting to meet you sometime too!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all!

Yes, we're private - which I guess has the advantage of less waiting but has the ££££ bill to go with it!

Probably just as well you won't see me on Thursday as I will be in a right state of panic LOL.  I wish you both lots of luck with your appointments and hope that all 3 of us have a positive experience.


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Had phone call from cardiff today gotta go up for transfer tomorrow morning.  They took 28 eggs n 21 developed into embryos.  They are ready n waitin in freezer.  I been really nervous, busy all day tidyin house to take my mind off transfer.  Been warning boyf he gonna be very busy cos i gonna take it easy over next couple of weeks.  Even if everything goes positive i got PCOS been warned of high risk of miscarriage, so that scares me more than what i been through with ivf.

Nat83 - Hope all goes well 4 scan

I still tryin to get used to this site with the abbreviations.
What are bubbles?? lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 28 eggs that is loads well done

is transfer day 3? good luck

we should arrange a caru meet


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

21 embies... WOW well done you thats great!!!

I had three weeks off work during treatment... 1st week was for egg collection and transfer then two weeks after... i did very little... ask Kara... we were 2ww buddies and i rarely got out of bed, only for food, loo breaks and more food! I got my BFP which i was over the moon about... 

CARU meet sounds like a great idea... but when?? I'm off sundays and mondays... Cardiff would be a good place, quite central... sorry kara i know its a long drive for u sweetie but we could go to Zushi!!! 
Yummm... although it would just be tuna for me  no raw stuff!!!!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kwazycazuk* sending you all the best for tomorrow  

*Nat* good luck with the scan

*Kara* all the best for you too with your follow up,

Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

caz good luck

maria how are you?

cookie hope your feeling calm about tomorrow

nat see you there hunni whoo hoo

cookie i may still be there at 1115am as i have loads to ask and may be planning the fet......watch out for me im blonde and short and luke is tall and dark


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

kara,
are you going to if they can go to blast?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would like to but may see how they suvive first at last time we lost cells

just wana get going again


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

i hope you get all questions answers answered and you can get started ASAP.

and let me know how you get on.

sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i will have to wait for a hysteroscopy if they decide this is a good idea

im fed up for waiting now and wana get it all sorted and hoefully get that bfp.....we will see

sam have you got your questions sorted for your follow up?

is your con janet evans


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

6 embryos were thawed, out of 6, 2 were very strong, 2 were borderline and 2 didn't survive thaw.  Thankfully my transfer was very easy so i got two embies on board.  I gonna take it really easy, wiv advice from nurses spoil myself wiv choccies lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done girl

so a 16day wait now? fingers crossed


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm new to FF and have been receiving treatment at CARU since Dec 06.
After 5 months of clomid we are hoping to move onto self funded IUI.
Went today for the first appointment and to complete all the forms but unfortunately they want me to have a laparoscopy first!

Really worried about that as I haven't ever had a general anesthetic, also worried about what they are looking for??  Apparently my left ovary is very high and they want to find out why but doesn't appear to be urgent.  We were told that if there is a problem then IUI would be no good.  

I'd really appreciate your advice as to what to expect and what they could be looking for.

Looking forward to hearing about you all.  Good luck to everyone.

xxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*kwazycazuk*    for the next 16 days  

*Kara* yeah Janet Evan is my con but i have only seen her once, as i saw a bloke on my last follow up
i cant remember his name. and i do have a few questions for them too.

*cardifflaura* welcome to the board  the GA is really not that bad i had my first one last
one last year and got myself wound up over nothing. as it seems like as soon as you are under your coming back around so try not to worry to much.

and could someone please send me some bubbles so they end in 7 

thanks Sam


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY GIRLS*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura welcome.......i remember my first lap i felt like you but you will be fine and i wish i had a lap before the iui's as for me it was a waste of time!!

cazz how was the hyscopy?

nat lovely to see you hunni

sam i didn't see janet today i saw dr griffiths he did my second lap and is brill very easy going and bed side manner is brilliant best dr i have ever seen

my appointment went brill, i emailed all my questions which dr griffiths thought was great and he anwered them all

my going for a 3d scan next week and also have blood taken for aps and drvtt so this is all heading the right way, i need to speak with leighton the embryologist about growing the embies on a bit but look like fet will happen soon whoo hoo

saw a car crash on the way home and had to give minor first aid


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

when i read the posts on hear it makes me realize what what poor treatment i have received. in all the years i have had problems i have lap n dye which resulted in finding out that i had a blocked tube 
and the other was sticky which resulted in one tube being removed.

Kara what are the tests that you are having and can any one give me some good questions to ask 
them when we go back sorry for being so thick  . I'm glad you got a positive from today

Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sam

1. How do you think the cycle went?
2. Should I have down regged for longer as period was late?
3. What happened to make the embryos implant and then fail?
4. Can I try clexane and steroids?
5. What are our chances now after 3 transfer and 2 early loses?
6. Can I have a hysteroscopy? 
7. Can you suggest the next step?
8. what can be changed?
9. Can I try any other drugs that may be of help?
10. Will you do grow our embryos on to either day 4 or day 5 blastocyst?
11. When will you be doing blastocyst transfer routinely?
12. Have you developed a culture for this stage of development?
13. Have you purchased the correct catheters for blastocyst transfers?
14. Will you be doing assisted hatching and is this an option for us?
15. Is there anything I can do that will help success?
16. Are you doing any trials at the moment?
17. I have heard that taking double amount of vitamin b (folic acid) and vitamin b6 can treat miscarriage is this the case?

these were my questions

i would ask about assisted hatching for deffo and also what you embies were like etc

write everything down and you can always do what i did and email them though, i would contact the nurses and check this is ok


ask if you have any fluid in your tube eg hydrosalpinx

when is you follow up hun?


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah test date fri 13th july!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just relaxin now watchin tv n playing pogo games on pc, my sisters been chuffin lookin at scan pic of embryos.

Any1 got any advice for me i'd be really grateful, the mad thing is when i don't have to relax i find it easy now i have to im on edge getting bored all the time.

I went back and forth to singleton hosp bout abdominal pains for bout 4 years before finding out i had Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome they kept on sayin it was IBS, but that got nothin to do wiv womens cycle.  I was having very abnormal cycles even went one time 6 mths without cycle then i would continuosly bleed for 4 mths.  They done laporoscopy, lap and dye, and ovarian drilling finding out that one tube was blocked.  One year i had one cycle the whole year, when i told them in CARU they said that the hosp or my docs since they knew bout probs should ave prescribed wiv something to bring on a cycle since it can cause cancer.

I've got to be honest CARU staff have been absolutely excellent, they deserve an award for the way they have so much patience with everyone they have to deal with day in day out.

Kara.....Hope u FET happens soon.

Sam.....Hope ur questions all get answered


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

relaxing a such a pain, dvd;s lots of and books

even try puzzles or knitting lol......thats what i will be doing as next time im having 2 weeks off

well done cazz fingers crossed for you, are you off work now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara & Sam,
Thanks so much for your replies.  I feel a bit better today and being really busy at work helps I guess.

Hope you are both well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so how about a caru meet up girls?

in cardiff as nat said as i did promise we would do sushi......nat won't be allowed lol


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Finished work in jan before egg collection cos i went so bad wiv OHSS.  I went really depressed, managed to come off anti-depressants last year before first ivf cycle attempt which got cancelled due to not rpoducin enough eggs only 6 that time.  Then 2nd attempt produced way too many over 60 altogether, so i had to go on a mild anti-depressant, managed to stop them altogether bout week ago cos didn't want that to be in my system or to have to rely on them with embryos being transferred.  Some people say it ok to be on anti-depressants whilst tryin 4 kids but when i've had side effects of feelin dopey i think of what the embryo would be like.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girlies...

Kara... so pleased you had a good follow up today chick, u looked really chuffed!! Lets hope everything works out this time!!! PMA remember!  

Caz... The 2ww is a nightmare, i was sooooo bored! Kara and i chatted all day long on msn and i read up so much about IVF etc etc... Even spent a whole day drooling over a sushi restaurants menu!   
It gets hard towards the end but try to stay positive and if you have any worries just call the clinic.

Laura... Loads of Luck with everything, they really know their stuff at CARU. Mrs Evans advised i had my tubes removed as they were blocked and could have been detrimental to treatment, the OP went well... and my IVF worked first time!!

Sam... Hope you get some answers sweetie, i know how frustrating it can be!

Well... My scan was amazing!! My lil baby has grown loads and looks like a real baby, albiet with a slightly large head and tiny limbs!   She was moving around like a good 'un and even hiccupped which was so cute as on the scan pic it looks like she's blowing bubbles!  CARU have discharged me now and its over to my midwife and the antenatal unit which is so sad as i will miss them loads... they have been so great and given us loads of support!!!  My antenatal unit is literally just around the corner, by the back entrance so i can pop in to visit!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cazz god hunni you have been though it

i would give them up too

are you starting again soon?
hello nat trouble

i think we gave the people in the waiting room good vibes today


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Would be good to meet up. I live in Cardiff. Have never had sushi but happy to give it a go....


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Kara...  not suprising... we were both like bottles of pop!!!

Laura, Sushi is Lush... Zushi do a mixture of raw and cooked stuff so you can be as adventurous as you want!!! Mondays are good for me or saturday evenings after 4ish!?!?

It'll be good for us all to meet up!


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

So happy 4 u Nat, gotta agree wiv u bout staff at cardiff they absolutely amazing.

I already drooling cos i enjoy my spicy curries was gonna order chinese on weekend now that out window since they told me to avoid spicy things.  Liked the part bout eating lots of chocolate tho, that a bonus can eat it wiv good thoughts   not guilty thoughts lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

monday can be cool with me lol

staff yep are amazing

off for a a bath then BB3 9pm make me a baby not about ivf though......but kinda good


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

C'mon girlies... so who's up for a meet lets say end of mext month? Give everyone time to get day off or whatever?!?  It'll be good for us all to get together and share our experiences, there are not many people i find i can talk openly to about IVF and what we have all been through!!!

Gonna get a chinese tonight, Caz get a curry... i did, make sure its a Korma or something not too hot!! Pasanda or a mild madras would be good!!!! Believe me it will taste gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara *thank you so much for that i wish you all the best for your next steps  

*Nat* I'm pleased everything went well with your scan

hi to everyone else Ive missed 

and think a meet is a very good idea 

Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning girls

cookie how did it go?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry I didn't report back, didn't have a good time on Thursday I'm afraid.  They couldn't complete the hycosy and I have to see Mr Griffiths.  I'm not at my best right now so apologies for the chatlessness, hoping the appt with Mr G will help clarify what my options are and make me feel a little less pessimistic.    

Sending all of you lots of luck and good wishes with your treatments; will try and pop on when I can.

Thanks for thinking of me Kara, it means a lot right now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hunni why?

if your tubes are blocked it does mean your 'll need ivf but it really is ok and dr g is brill i love him lol

we are here for you hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

They couldn't check my tubes because my womb is tilted apparently, hence I was screaming when they tried to access it, even with gas and air - they are guessing at adhesions at the mo I think which would make it stick at a funny angle.  

The other thing is that I have a fibroid in my womb so it looks as if both will have to be sorted before I can start anything.  They did have a look at my ovaries which seem fine so that was one positive.

I see Mr G a week Thursday which seems like years away and presumably he will advise me as to the best course of treatment, but the staff I saw on Thursday (who I have to say couldn't have been kinder) were suggesting that it would be laproscopy (sp) to sort out both of the above and also enable them to check my tubes are OK.

I am in a tricky situation in that researching on the internet can make things seem even more scary bc the info you get is so varied but it is my only way to get info until I see Mr G.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am sorry but its good they found it

mr g did my second lap and he is great hunni, depending on the size of your fibriod they may well try and shrink it first they use a drug called zoledex i believe

a lap is fine trust me on this ive had 2

how long have you been trying?

on the plus side at least now you know something isn't right and fingers crossed they can fix it, they couldn't fix mine but hey at least i know and its so liberting in an add way

get your question wrote down and he will answer them all

i had adhersions and they laser them away.....the internet is full of horrow stories do what i do and only read postive things as soon as your start to read something negative stop.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Good to know the lap is not a big deal.... if that is what Mr G decides I will need.

We haven't actually been ttc as we're a same sex couple - hence I stupidly assumed that the initial stages would be routine and Thursday was like being run over by a truck. (but as you say it is good to know what's what before you start on this esp as we have only so many ££££ to invest).  I've always wanted children but I needed to meet the right partner and now I have - am anxious that at 33 I don't want to waste time but the doc I saw on Thursday told me I am still young and have plenty of time.

We will be writing down a list of questions as long as my arm as information is power and all that.

I know I should be patient and wait til I see Mr G as he will be the one person who can tell me honestly and professionally what my individual options are - I will definitely take your advice on the internet research though - in fact I will stick to this website otherwise I will convince myself that I am doomed! 

Thanks again for your support, I do feel a little less bleak already.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*cookie* sending you a big  

I hope you are all having good weekend, have we got a date for the meet up yet?

Sam


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Sam, I needed that!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so glad i have been of some help to you....my first lap i had a tube removed and stayed the night the second time i was out at 7 lol

you will be ok hun and they are right you have plenty of time....saying that if your like me you want it now now now


sam when you you back at the clinic?

so when does everyone fancy meeting? i can check my rota tomorrow to see if i have a monday off soon.....is monday good for people or are we all gona pull a sicky lol


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ya kara,

im back at the clinic on the 10th of july. any day is ok for me just need a bit of notice to sort it

sam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all,

CookieSal - I have to have a lap, don't yet know when as I'm going to get it done via my health cover from work.  I think it'll probably be in the next few weeks so I'll let you know how it goes.  Bit scared still.  Strange that at CARU last week I was told my womb was at an unusual angle too!  Don't really know what that means though.  What's a hysteroscopy?  

I'm should be okay to meet up on a Monday but depends what time?  I work in town so not too bad provided I'm not out of the office that day.

Any dates in mind?

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad it's not just me then!! - my mum helpfully advised me she'd always known I was twisted!!    Bless her!  

Would be very interested to hear how it goes - wish you all the very best of luck with it!!

Not sure I can get time of work in the immediate future although my boss is being an absolute darling and has told me to take all the time I need.  Definitely be up for a meet some time soon though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im free monday 23rd and the 30th girls

laura a hysterscopy is a op that looks inside your womb with a little camera.

I waited 4 months for each lap and i did phone them each week to see any cancellations, dr g will be able to tell you waiting times....if its like it use to be they do them every 2 weeks on a tuesday

how are you all today

im still waiting on af she is 5 days late now


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening!

Hope everyone has had a good day. I've had a fairly quiet weekend and have done plenty of thinking about what questions I should ask Mr G and what I should do to try and stay calm over the next 10 days til our appt with him.
Easier said than done me thinks!

Sending you all lots of love for a good week xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Girls... sorry i haven't been on over the last few days my PC is going bonkers again!!!

Any monday is good for me just let me know when your all free and i'll make sure i dont arrange to do something else! 

Kara the 23rd or 30th is fine by me!

Hope everyone is ok... sorry for no personals but my PC could crash at any minute!


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

either day is OK for me too just let me know which   
Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool

so what date then girls?

all being well i shoul;d be able to get dates for fet on thursday as af arrived this morning whoo hoo


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm okay for 23rd or 30th although I am working.  What time were you thinking?  I can come straight from work - anytime after 5pm.  Or possibly could sneak out at lunchtime if I'm quick!

Hope everyone is okay      

Kara - good luck for thursday.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

The 30th is best for me girls around lunch time ish!

Kara bet this is the first time in ages u are glad to get AF! Good Luck for Thursday!

Hope everyone else is ok... speak soon xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara* 
wishing you all the best for Thursday    

 hello to everyone else hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so shall we say the 30th girls?

thanks for the luck sam im starting to get nervous i just hope nothing is found that is wrong as the further i go the more problems i encounter...........i what dates lol for the next fet


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Hope everyone is okay.

Saw my cons today and have a date for the lap - 23rd July.  Going to have lap&dye and hysteroscopy.  I think he said he'd do hysteroscopy as he was doing dye anyhow so may as well check for polyps etc.

Feel okay about it - he was quite reassuring.  However, I did forget to ask loads of questions like will he remove any endo if that's there....

Looking forward to meeting up on 30th - hope I'll be feeling well by then but it's a week later so should be fine.

xxx


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Where and when on the 30th?
I have been invited but I don't know any details, I am doing to try and get that day off work.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girls how does starbucks at the bottom of queen street sound for the meet then we can go over to Zushi for some grub?!?!

For those who dont like or can't eat sushi (like me) they do offer a non raw option and noodles etc... Its really nice. Check it out at www.zushi.com (i think... just type zushi into google)

We'll arrange a time soon


/links


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

has anyone heard how kara got on today

Sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Kara's scan was fine and starting jabs again in 18days!

Had a thought last night & if anyone really isn't up for Zushi for our meet then say and we can go somewhere else!! 

Nat xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have put a thread about my fet whoo hoo 16days til down reg, i must be mad

im not bothered on where we go girls anywhere will do lol


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Time been going real slowly been tryin to keep mind occupied, been learning how to crochet so avin a go at makin a blanket.  One of my hobbies is crossstitch so there a lot of birthdays comin up so i been busy makin pressies pics n bookmarks etc.  Gettin anxious now for fri, every1 been sayin to me do the test day before cos it fri 13th.  I think i may just stick wiv that day it may bring me luck instead of giving me bad luck 
]


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

friday the 13th doesn't bother me and i think if you can wait then wait

i always say test once and once only

good luck

how are all you other girls?

nat where are you?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kara... i'm here, just not online as much at the minute as i'm finding i'm really tired! Not the i'm complaining!!!   

Caz... i'd wait til friday unless the clinic tell u to test early!! you never know friday 13th may bring you good luck and if its a BFP then it will be a BFP whether you test on thursday or friday!!!  I tested 2days early but only cos the clinic told me to.. then i tested on the sunday as well just to make sure and twice since then... hehehe... you never quite believe its true until you see it moving around on the scan! 

I've got a right little pot now... i'll have to post some pics so you can see, although anyone at the meet on the 30th will see it! 

Hope everyone is doing ok...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cazz

good luck hun

nat nice to hear from you hunni


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Caz??

So hoping she got her BFP today!!! Still keeping everything crossed!

Have we planned a time for the meet yet??


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello again  

Sorry I have been lying low over the past 2 weeks.  I have been popping on as a guest but not logging in.

Had my appt with Mr G yesterday and Kara, you were so right, he is fab.  I feel 100 times better.  Ok so my fibroid has to be evicted but far from the bleak picture I had created in my mind, Mr G doesn't anticipate this being a particular issue and seems confident that I will be good to start treatment once this is done.  The wait for the lap is a little longer than I would like, but we're due to move house next month so it won't do me any harm to get settled in the new place, have the op in the early part of next year (hopefully) and then get started on my IUI, probably next Spring / Summer. 

I was a bit teary when I left the unit, purely from relief that I have a doctor who I like and trust and who has given me back my hope. 

Hope you're all doing Ok, sending you lots of love.


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Hiya all so soz ain't replied been really gutted it was BFN.
I didn't say anythin last week but i started avin really bad pains on wed nite.
Had to go see boyf mum on weekend as it was her bday sat.
It was so hard to put brave face, every1 was sayin soz.

Felt like i was bein stabbed this morn, i got codydramol but they aint even easin the pain.
Don't know wot to do at mo, between pain and head spinning.
CARU asked me if i wanted to see counsellor, but don't know.
I gotta go back up on 7th aug for clini app.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey lovely, 

So sorry to hear your news  

I wish I could say something that would help but all I can tell you is that I'm thinking about you and hoping the pain eases a bit soon. xx


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Think i'll ave to ring CARU in the morn, don't think i should be as bad as i am.  I bit worried cos not trying to sound vile but been taking it easy all day and my cycle started this morn but it been literally pouring out of me. I prob worryin over nothin but i didn't expect to be as bad as this.  I thought it was only supposed to be bit more painful than average cycle can anyone give me advice, don't mean to drudge up any sadness soz.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Wish I could advise you hun, but I really don't know.  Have you had a mooch around some of the other sections of the forums?  Plenty more people and lots of info that might help.  If you're still worried, give CARU a call in the morning - you don't need any more emotional stress.  Wishing you well x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Caz i'm so so sorry sweetie    

I can't offer any advice on AF but if you are really worried i'd contact CARU, they are really helpful and will put your mind at ease. 

Big hugs & hope you're feeling a bit better soon... if you need a chat you know where we are!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

caz

i am sorry hun.

ok phone the nurses just to be sure

i have experience of bfn which is a pain...my af after have always been really bad but any time i am worried i phone the nurses as they are so great and will be able ti help you.

I once thought about conselling after my first mc , but i did come round on my own

At the moment your probably feeling like you wana hide but it will ease i promise that.

I would write down loads of questions too as you think of them

any help i can offer ask away and i do mean anything


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls do u mind if i join this thread cax i dont know you hun but i know how you are feeling im sorrry hun,I am waiting for treatment at caru im having iui there but im supposed to be having a operation on my ear on monday but i have a cold and chesty cough and they wont do it so it all depends if i have my op then i will be starting my iui on my next af but if i dont have it i will start on this af I dont want to wait id rather put the op off and start my tx asap we will see how i feel by the weekend also i am going on hols abroad in september and i if by miracle i did get pregnant with the tx can i fly in the first trimester im a in a quandry what to do lol hope to speak to u all soon hugs ema xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Ebonie - welcome!    I'm sure one of the ladies will be better placed to answer your questions but from what I recall from my days as a flight attendant, you should be OK to fly in the first 3 months.

Caz - just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you and hoping the pain (both emotional and physical) is easing gradually.

Hello to everyone else too - are we having a reasonable week so far??


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Ebonie... I think you can only fly after 12wks (3months) or thats when its considered to be "safe"!

Hope everyone is ok... Caz still thinking of u sweetie!

Well... (sorry if TMI) dh & i had some afternoon hanky panky, first time in about 3wks as i just haven't been in the mood and OMG... the pain afterwards... i've been having really bad cramps which seem to be going now! I'm a bit scared, does anyone know if this is normal in the first tri??  Sorry if TMI... just really worried!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Nat - how about posting on the "pregnancy general chit chat" board in the "Bun in the oven" section.  Looks like there are quite a few members on there at the mo and someone might be able to reassure you? or you may just be able to find something within one of the existing posts.  Good luck. x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Right Ladies... Regarding the meet on the 30th!!  Hope to see lots of you there!!

Can you all let me know if Starbucks at the end of queen street is ok, there is the Capital Shopping centre car park opposite so easy parking!! How does 1pm sound?

Also... who just wants to go for coffee and who would like to go for lunch? Kara and myself will be going for lunch so if anyone would like to join us let me know as we would prob have to book somewhere if there are going to be a few of us!

Post here or PM me so we can get a list together!!! 

Hope everyone is well... Nat xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me me me lol

come on girls we can all have a good gossip, i always have fun parking in cardiff lol

i will also be dr so you can see first hand some hot flushes lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Kara... Looks like its just me and u chick!!!   

Well ladies you all know where we'll be if you wanna join us... Starbucks, Queen street, 30th, 1pm

Kara hope down regging goes ok tomorrow... i had blood taken at the hospital the  other day and it just didn't bother me in the slightest... i'm soooo used to needles now its unreal! 

Hope to hear from some more of u soon regarding the meet...


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry I can't make the meet this time - I will certainly try for the next one esp if it is possible to avoid a work day.

I'm still a bit dense about all the technical terms - what exactly is "down regging"?  

Cardifflaura must be having her lap this week coming - hope it goes well for her.  I will be really interested to hear her experiences of it.

Hope everyone else is doing OK out there - sending you all lots of love and good wishes. xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been online for a while.  Hope you are all well.

I'm going into at 7am on Monday for the lap, dye and hysteroscopy.  Still panicking about it but just have to get on with it now.  I'm hoping to be back in work on Thursday but work are really good and say to take as long as I need.  My dh is away this weekend with his mates - their annual weekend non stag do - lol.  He's due back home tomorrow afternoon and will be feeling a bit worse for wear, then I'm going to have to wake him up about before 6am Monday so he can take me in.  Have made him promise to be there when I wake up - and to bring me chocolate!

I should be fine to meet up on 30th.  Probably will be during my lunch break so I'll just meet in Starbucks for coffee but not go for lunch with you both as I'll need to get back.  Will be great to meet up - how will I know who you are??  Nat - I guess you may have a bit of a bump now?  Anyway, I'll be online before then so we can figure that one out.  I can always tell you what I'll wear!

Kara - good luck for your dr.  When do you start that?  I'm afraid I don't know much about it but hope it's okay.

Take care all,
L
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura

good luck hunni you will be fine

try and stay calm.....i will be thinking of you 

i start dr today omg how mad does that feel

ding ding round 4


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

soz aven't posted in a while been avin probs wiv pc, feelin a lot better now not in so much pain just like reg cycle n cramps now.  Gotta go back up CARU on 7th aug.  

Laura...Hope everything goes ok 4 u, at least then u'll find out if u have any medical issues.  A friend of mine had tried IUI in Swansea several times with no luck, she was then referred to Cardiff for IVF.  During consultation the doctor was very annoyed as Swansea had found out very early on before IUI that she had endo.  Basically they put her through all that for nothing as they stated you shouldn't really have IUI with very bad endo.  With the help of CARU she had twins, they'll be 5 in Oct.  Due to very bad endo she had to have hysterectomy in Dec 06.  

I have gotta agree with the fact that everything my boyf n myself has been thru has made us realise how well we are suited, each hurdle we jump over we get closer n each time we fall we get stronger being there for one another, this strength helps us get back up to carry on.

Gotta get busy again now, carry on decorating house.  Been looking online all week to see wot jobs r about cos gonna ave to go back to work now to be able to try again.

Does any1 know wot happens as far as IVF NHS, I was told before  i could have a fresh cycle n if that unsuccessful could have 1 go of FET.  But due to bad OHSS i was unable to have fresh cycle the embryos all had to be frozen.  Does anyone have an idea as to how much a medicated FET is? one of my friends said it about £500.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya hun

its about a grand for a fet with drugs 

was you ivf on the nhs? if so it will be funded i would have thought, you will have to check this

good luck with the 7th hun

are you coming to the meet?


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeh i on nhs ivf, suppose i will find out wots wot on 7th.  Better try n find some work or will have an extra long wait for next try.  
Don't fink i'll be able to make this meet soz, absolutely skint really need a job can't manage wiv just partners wages.  Gonna look now and send off cvs.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I've had my lap, dye and hysteroscopy today!  It all went well and I was home by 6pm ish.  Feeling okay but very tender and bloated.  Hopefully that will improve tomorrow. 
Despite being really anxious about the GA it was fine, very quick and a lovely female anaethetist.
Good news is that the cons told me everything is normal.  However, given that we've been ttc for over 4 yrs there is clearly something not normal!  Nevermind, I'm pleased he didn't find endo or anything like that.
Hope you are all well, looking forward to meeting up on 30th with Nat & Kara.  All being well I will be back in work before the end of this week.

 to you all.....

xxx


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

laura.... glad all went ok. no news is sometimes good news   
just relax and hope u get better soon !!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura thats brill that they found nothing
you may be bloated for a few days and fine you have some pains from the gas but your be fine as you are now

my dr is very uneventful so far


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi, yes we are just starting treatment in 8wks! we are going to open evening this wednesday! dont know what to expect ? think we will be having icsi any advise? 
emma


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Really pleased to hear everything is Ok Laura and that you didn't find the procedure too traumatic.

Emma - we'll probably see you on Wed evening as we'll be at the info evening aswell.  No idea what to expect either to be honest.  We don't get to start treatment until my lap is done and at the moment all I can do is wait  

Have a good Tuesday people! x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey ladies... had my first midwife apt with my NEW midwife yesterday and she was LOVELY!!! not like the wicked witch i had the first time!! Had a scan last week and OMG it was truely amazing... my lil one has proper arms and legs and everything... she/he just needs to grow now!!! I'm now 13 wks and getting less worried every week about there being any "problems" will have another scan next week and thenmy 20wk anomoly scan. My parents are gonna pay for us to have a 3d scan at around 26/28wks which is so exciting!!!

Laura... Glad the lap went well... hopefully CARU can arrange some better treatment for you now they have a better idea what they are dealing with!! As for the meet... i'll be the one in tracky bottoms as NOTHING else fits at the mo! I've got shortish dark hair and Kara has longer blode hair... we'll try and get a seat by the window so u know its us... Should we wear a pink carnation?? LOL how funny would that be?!?!

Caz... Glad your feeling better, your FET should be funded although i would check with CARU... Just give them a ring!!!

Cookiesal and Em... Hope you enjoy the open evening... its very informative, they give you loads of info and then show you around the unit so you are familliar with everything when you go for treatment. You also get to ask loads of questions if you want and we were allowed to start booking our appointments as we were top of the list when we went to the open evening.

Kara... Is DR ever eventful?!?! Apart from the odd bleeder LOL. Can't wait til the 30th... Dont forget yr pink carnation so laura knows who we are  hehehe...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

I'm off next week, so was hoping to come to the met, if that's OK?

We're on the waiting list for our first appointment at CARU, have had 7 lots of clomid, 3 courses of IUI all were  .  So we're ttc naturally in the mean time.

Hope everyone is well, and wishing everyone good luck

Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire you are very welcome

good luck girls with the open evening icsi will depend on your dh sperm
i never had a open evening i started before they did those boo hoo


we have had straight ivf both time

nat hunni you must be feeling fab

i will have hot flushes by tomorrow if the past is anything to go by and im already not sleeping brill, this time feels weird as im almost forgetting to jab and just trying to go with the flow

still have to get the results of the chromosome tests

am i the only one having tx at the moment?


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Feeling a lot better now thx, just goin round the bend now lookin 4 work so bored bein stuck in the house, hard enough when u have to be stuck in restin.  I feel so lazy so gotta try n find somethin even if it for few hrs week.
    

Nat .....So glad u likkle one growin well n strong.  Its so nice to have some positive vibes.

So gutted i skint, i'd love to meet u all but watchin every penny lol.

I had my open evening last yr in May, n be4 i went i didn't ave a clue wot to expect.  In fact i was panickin cos i ain't had very good experiences with hospitals locally, the the staff at Caru are marvellous, they deserve an award 4 their sensitivity n patience.  Wish their patient skills could rub off with other hospitals.

Kara.........flushes are a knightmare especially with this humid weather.  Hope u k, i went scatty with last meds drove my boyf insane lol.

Hope every1 keepin well


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Nat & Caz - I am hoping it will give some good info and make me feel I am actually making progress even though in reality I am stuck waiting and worrying  

Nat - I have my fingers crossed that all continues to go as well as it has so far.  I truly hope that one day I will get to feel the excitement of seeing my own ickle one - are you going to find out what sex he / she is when the time comes?

Kara - keep smiling chick - wishing you well with your tx.

Caz - glad you're starting to feel brighter, good luck with the job hunting.

Hi Claire *wave*

Emma - let's hope they plug FF at the info evening and more ladies join us.  I guess I'll see you tomorrow.  If you fancy saying hello, I'm average height, fairly skinny with long brown hair.  My partner Karen is similar height, blonde shoulder length hair and a bit bigger built than me.  Starts at 6:30 doesn't it?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Claire.... Of course you can join us, starbucks at bottom of Queen street opposite Capital shopping centre, 30th, 1pm... wear a pink carnation!  hehehe just kidding although it would be funny if we all did! Whats with my sense of humor lately?!?!  

Well... i MIGHT not be in my tracky bottoms as phil has promised me a new pair of trousers at the weekend so hopefully i can find some that fit!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sally & Emma - how was the open evening?  We've managed to avoid going (our choice) as neither of us fancied it.  

Kara - how is your dr going?  Any hot flushes yet?  I think you are the only one having tx at the moment although I think we'll be starting pretty soon.  Have the follow up with the cons on 6th Aug so will find out whether we move to IUI or if we can try some more clomid first (already had quite a bit).

Nat - good luck with your trouser shopping. Are you into buying maternity clothes yet?  I've heard that H&M maternity things are really good.  I went a bit mad with shopping before going into hospital for my lap.  Something to do with treating myself I think but it has to stop now - I bought 5 tops in Monsoon sale on Sunday morning!!  Hurrah for credit cards.

I'm feeling much better today, just a little sore still around the top incision. I think because it's virtually on my waist so it's where I bend and also where any trousers do up.  I've been out for the first time since the op today, my DH took me for lunch then coffee which was fab as I've been so bored.  Had to wear a long top though to hide the fact my trousers were undone    

Hi to everyone else.  Lots of luck with your plans.... 

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds as if you are recovering really well Laura - encouraging to hear!

The info evening was good - group of about 8 of us in the one room with Louise who is lovely.  She gave us a presentation which probably only lasted 15 mins or so and gave me some useful info about how the IUI process works.  I now understand what down regging is and what all these different drugs people talk about are for.

After the presentation we got to speak to Louise on a one-to-one basis and I asked her all my questions.  It's frustrating that all I can do still is to wait....    

Emma - I don't think you were in my group - (you probably wouldn't have been because I think you're having ICSI aren't you?) so I didn't get to say hello on this occasion.  Hope you found it helpful too.

Sallyx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ladies - please can I join your group??
I've been at CARU since Feb. I'm 37, DH is 35, ttc since aug 06. Had clomid since march. Last week I went for my 3 month review - was expecting a quick "how are you?" and a repeat prescription! However, was told that my original scan ( taken in April!!!) showed only 1 tube and the reason for this was my dh nad given me a std!! WTH Anyway, put on IVF waiting list and awaiting hsg to see what's really happening!
I have been so upset by this news - was totally unprepared for it!
Anyway, has anyone had a hsg as I've read that it's a realy painful procedure?
Also, how long is the waiting list for IVF both NHS and private?
If anyone can help, thanks a million.
So glad I've found this site , I really need support right now! 

Hope you are all well and looking forward to getting to know you all better.
Poppy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura my top cuts were always a little uncomfy but that will g

cookie glad the evening went well louise is lovely and has been a great help to me along with all of them

poppy welcome, a hsg is a little uncomfy but i really would not say its painful hun and i bet it was a shock, i was shocked to when i found out i had pid and both my tubes were bad, the good thing is ivf is a very good option for us girls with blocked or no tubes, keep your chin up, do you have apointment for the hsg?

down reg is kicking in now and i have hot flushes and a fuzzy head and feel like i have a hangover


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Poppy,
I've had a HSG too and didn't find it painful at all, just a bit uncomfortable as you have to stay still for quite a few minutes whilst they do the x ray and you can feel the thing they use to keep your cervix open.  Worth doing though as it will show if you're tubes are working.  Although having said that I had a HSG about 4 years ago and just recently after 5 months of clomid I've had to have a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy etc.  Luckily that was all clear.

Kara - fuzzy head and hot flushes don't sound too pleasant, are you managing to go to work or is that a bit difficult? Does dr last long?  Hope you are managing to stay positive? 

I'm so bored being home all this week. And it hasn't stopped raining either!  What's going on with the weather??


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Poppy - Sorry to hear you've had nasty news   Sorry to be dense but what is a HSG?

I believe the official NHS waiting time for IVF is 12-18 months at present although I can't remember where I saw / heard that figure so don't quote me on it.  Private treatment is as and when you want it and costs £3,300 ish (if my calculations are correct).

Laura - I can't take much more of this rain - it is seriously hacking me off.  What's the point in having a summer wardrobe when it's like this I ask you!  

Kara - down regging sounds a tad unpleasant. Do you have to take time off work or whatever or do you just try and stumble along feeling weird

Almost Friday ladies......if it stops raining we're going to go to the Big Cheese in Caerphilly this weekend and perhaps head to the cinema.  What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am supposed to be going to a work do Friday night to Chepstow races - hopefully provided I feel up to it.  Although I'm feeling much better today so should be okay.

How long do you have to wait for your lap Sally?  I was lucky as my work healthcare covered it so it was really quick.

A HSG is an xray taken whilst they put dye into the uterus to check it comes out of your tubes.  It's really quick - probably only 10-15 mins including the time to get you prepared.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi girls,

i hope you are all doing well,

well just come back from having a hsg which has shown my remaining tube is now 
blocked so its back to the drawing board for us totally gutted  

*Poppy* as the other girls have said the hsg is just a bit uncomfortable when the y inject the dye to take the xray but thats about it

sam xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies just a quick note to say Hi and that I'm thinking of you all

Lets hope the weather will get better soon

Claire


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

My God u lot can chat!!! 

Welcome Poppy... there is always someone on here to give advice and support, i've found it a great help through my journey!

Sam... Sorry to hear your remaining tube is blocked! What a nightmare!!! I had both my tubes removed and IVF was sucessful so dont give up hope! Its a long process i know but try to stay positive  

Laura... Glad your feeling better, hope you get to go to the races... it'll do u good to get out of the house!

Kara...   how are the flushes my dear?!? Not to bad i hope!!! I had a stash of Fruit pastille lollies in the freezer when i was down regging!   

BIG HELLO to everyone else... hope all is well! 

Well i managed to get some new jeans, not maternity as they are gross and are still too big atm!! Not sure how long these will fit but they are nice (TopShop) black skinny bootcut and they are mega sexy! Even if they dont fit for long they will be nice for after the baby is born! 

Looking forward to the meet... anyone else decided to join us?!?!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam im sorry hunni

did you have a hydro in your other tube?.....my heart goes out to you hun i know how this feels

girls don#t be scared of dr its fine really, i don't take time off i just get on with it, im kinda use to it all now as for being postive well im going with the flow

nat looking forward to our meet up, how many of us now
1,karar
2 nat
3 laura

any more


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

cardifflaura said:


> I am supposed to be going to a work do Friday night to Chepstow races - hopefully provided I feel up to it. Although I'm feeling much better today so should be okay.
> 
> How long do you have to wait for your lap Sally? I was lucky as my work healthcare covered it so it was really quick.
> 
> A HSG is an xray taken whilst they put dye into the uterus to check it comes out of your tubes. It's really quick - probably only 10-15 mins including the time to get you prepared.


Have fun at the races chick! Hope the rain stops for it 

Is a HSG the same as HyCoSy then 

My waiting time is officially 10 months but it sounds as if it could be around 6 if I am lucky. I am working towards December for the moment although it could be later - I just kind of need to have an aim and I should have some idea as to when it will be even if I am not top of the list by then. Tried to call today and see if I could get an idea from the lady who has the lists but couldn't get an answer. Will try again as I want to see if there is any way of being on standby for cancellations etc. 

All that said, we had bad news on our house sale this morning....our sellers have lost the property they were buying for the second time so it looks like we won't get to move next month...hopefully they will find something else and we can move in September as the thought of starting to look again fills me with dread!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a hsg in very smiliar to a hycosy just a hycosy uses a scan not a x ray

sorry your move has fallen though what a pain....

deffo keep phoning hun i did and even ask to have your pre op soon so you can go on the stand by list, as soon as you have a pre op you can get a cancellation if one comes up and they do hun, if your willing to go at short notice


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I'll do that.  I just want to get things moving.  If I can have it by the end of the year, that would be OK as HOPEFULLY we will be settled in our new home by then.  If it drags on into next year, I may start to lose the plot.    I would be more than happy to go in around Christmas - I know Mr G gets extra theatre time then.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good lucka and keep us posted hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies

Is anyone interested in organising a night time met somewhere?  Any suggestions would be good, and we can then go with the majority.


AF arrived today so another month of trying naturally  

Hope everyone is well

Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire

where do you live hun?

morning all how are you all today?

Im feeling good at the moment tired but good


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello ladies! 

Kara, you're not the only one going through treatment at the moment - I started downregging the day before you on 21st July!!  It's great to see somebody is going through this at exactly the same time in CARU.

This is my first IVF attempt after TTC since 2003.  I was diagnosed with blocked tubes too and it's very inspiring to see your success Natalie!!  Poppy and sam jane, I know how utterly devastating it is to find out your tubes are blocked.   Take time to pamper yourself and get your strength up, life is so unfair.    

Ladies, I was petrified of the whole needle thing and found it very hard for the first two, but ever since it's been absolutely fine.  I was told it doesn't hurt once it breaks the skin, and that's absolutely true.  It's very bizarre and a weird thing to sit there holding a syringe in your belly but I'm amazed that I just adapted to it.  I try and think of the possible outcome or visualise what it's doing to my body so that I know it's a positive thing.

I've started to get the odd minor hot flush but it's not been a problem.  The one thing I will say is that I can feel the effect of the hormones.  I can cry at the drop of a hat and the last two days have been particularly bad.  I think it's an accumulation of things though, there's been 3 babies born in my family and to close friends over the last week - and all I seem to hear is baby stories.  I know it's wonderful for other people and usually I can cope really well and enjoy the good news, but at the moment I find it really hard - especially as I'm expected to go along to greet the new babies and celebrate with family and friends.

I look forward to getting to know you all, unfortunately I can't make it to the meet next week as I'm working, but I'll keep a look out for future meets.

Take care,

      
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babybird

whens your baseline scan?

i can do the jabs with my eyes closed now lol, the first one i cried so much doing and after it was fine lol

so many of us with crap tubes or no tubes....we have every chance of success lol


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kara

My baseline scan is 7th August.  When's yours?

Yes I cried during the first jab too!  

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my baseline is the 6th

we could end up having transfer at the same time now that would be cool

your af showed yet?

i have pains and boobs are hurting

i think maybe i will start a new thread for us lol


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just noticed your new thread, so I'll go and reply there!!!


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Laura........hope u r feeling better, and if your feeling upto it ave a good nite at the races.

Nat.........gotta agree wiv u bout maternity clothes, seems stupid that they don't do a more fashionable range and a range to suit the more mod mums.  My friend is 6 mths preg n can't find any she likes.

Babybird.............know the feeling with the baby issue, there babies bein born all around me.  All of them getting preggers with no problems, n no worries throughout pregnancies.  2 friends recently had babies, 2 family members just had babies.  Another 2 due Oct, find it so hard at times to put a smile on my face when deep down wish it could me holding my own baby.

Sam............its hard finding out, but it'd be worse not knowin.  There are so many positive life stories with so many conditions, so don't lose hope.

Sally..............glad u open evening was good, hope u had all the information u need, if u didn't the staff are amazin anyhow.  There only a phonecall away to answer any questions you may have.

Kara.............i know its hard but u gotta get a bit more positive, u need to build uself up wiv happy thoughts b4 the transfer.

Poppy...........as u can see there are so many people wiv blocked tubes/ no tubes/ endo/ Pcos etc so there is hope for us all.

Claire..........Hiya, hope u enjoyin tryin naturally, i know how hard it is when u been tryin.  I only started questioning things after i'd been with my boyf for 3 years with no actual tryin 4 kids but no prevention either.  My cycle got worse over time, internal scan showed i had PCOS.  My local hospital didn't do anythin to help my condition but when i went to Cardiff they put me straight on Metformin which has regulated my periods so i have a regular monthly cycle.  Cardiff staff are amazing and so supportive.

Overall I hope every1 is fine, and i'm thinkin of u all.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara

I live in Tonteg, just outside Pontypridd.

Hope everyone is OK.

Sorry short and sweet, off for a lie down, got sent home from work as I have a really bad back.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Great to see that the CARU board is getting so much busier - loads more people to support eachother and share experiences!    I would be grateful for any tips on things I can usefully do in this tedious waiting period to put myself in a good position for when I can start treatment.  I know I need to do exercise to keep my body moving and get a bit fitter, I will eat as well as I can, get plenty of rest, try and reduce stress levels....... Ummm.. how long before treatment should I start taking folic acid?  I presume there is no point at this stage??

Home alone this evening as my other half is out at a work leaving do (or something like that) and so I'm thinking of doing some research to see if I can find a good Spa day for us so we can chill out together and have massages etc.  Any suggestions?

Sallyx


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sally

You need to start taking folic acid as soon as you can, its never too early!  With regards preparing youself, i'd think it is the usual advice of eating reasonably healthy, moderate exercise, cut down on stress, etc.  I had 2 sessions of acupuncture before FET (they would advise starting sessions a few months in advance, but I had only read about the benefits recently).  The sessions where very relaxing.  

Regards a good spa, I went to the Vale Hotel spa nr Llantrisant a few months ago, which was great.  Only downside was the relaxation room is overlooking the pool and it got quite noisy with children's swimming lessons, so not very relaxing!  Another good spa is within the McDonald's hotel, Newport Road.  I haven't been but a friend goes there every few months and raves about it.

I'm alone tonight too, DH is working nights, I get the bed all to myself! Well, nearly, my 10 yr old lurcher, Ben, seems to think its his bed when DH not around!

I'm on day 9 after FET.  This is our very last attempt, we had 1 little embbie transferred and i'm feeling really positive.  Another 7 days to go before test!!  This time next week I will be either celebrating or getting very very drunk!!

Good luck on your journey, and good luck to everyone else going through this emotional roller coaster.

Julie xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Sally The Vale of Glamorgan is really good for spa days I go regularly with the girls, and have a wonderful time.  Other than that St Davids is also very good.

The earlier you take folic acid the better.  Same old same old with preparation, and cutting down or stopping alcohol.  I'm looking into reflexology as I hear thats really good.

Ladies I would say come up and join me for a girly evening, but DH has just announced that he is staying home, so my quiet night in has disappeared.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks girls

Looks as if I'm on the right tracks then as I am already signed up for acu and reflexology and plan on continuing with both over the coming months.  

Any suggestions on what brand of folic acid to take or is it all pretty much the same?

Funny you should mention the Vale Hotel as I have just googled it and it is exactly the kind of thing I am looking for and not ridiculously priced.  Will suggest it to Karen when she gets home.  We have some time off at the end of Aug / beginning of Sept and as the house move is on hold we may as well use the time for our benefit.  I am avoiding the St David's as I worked there for 3.5 years and I'm not sure I could get out of my head the need to go and take a guest on a showaround LOL.

You're not the only one who has to share your bed when partner is away....Barney and Bess (my moggies) are not slow to join me given the chance.  Bessy comes in with me for a cuddle every morning once she has had her breakfast.

Fingers crossed for your treatment Julie - really hoping it works out for you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sally

I just buy the tesco ones.  They're all the same (I've spoken to our pharmacist).  You may want to take some multi vits as well, as that can sometimes help.

Well ladies, not only do I have to share the bed with our bulldog (see the pic), I have to share our sofa with her too.  She so clingy, it wouldn't be so bad, but she weight about 4 stone.

Julie keeping fingers crossed

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool, I shall pick some up tomorrow when I'm in town.

How are these animals of ours going to cope when we finally do have kiddies?  My 2 will certainly not be impressed.


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks girls for your good wishes.

I use the Sanatogen pronatal, which has folic acid and other vitamins.

If we're lucky enough to have a bfp I know Ben will be fine.  He's great with kids.  We've got 2 little girls living next door and they hang off him!  He's really good natured.  He's the only dog I've ever known who doesn't lick!  Obviously doesn't like the taste of us humans!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

im not sure i will make monday, i have really bad af pains 

should we try and rearrange?

how are you all today?

im in a strop and don't wana be in work


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kara... Sorry your feeling unwell. I dont mind rearranging the meet as it was only myself you and laura coming anyway!

Perhaps we can arrange another when more people are avaliable, as i've said before i'm ok for mondays and sundays but thats about it unless we do an afterwork meet one evening! 

Hope everyone is ok... i'm enjoying the start of my week off... HEAVEN!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish hun    Take it easy and look after yourself.

(Think Claire1 was going to be joining the meet too so best make sure she knows if there is a change.)

My weekend is starting slowly... had a lie in, estate agent has just called to say the people we are buying from have put in an offer on another property but it's below the asking price and so the vendors are thinking about it over the weekend.  Everyone keep their fingers crossed for me, we need some luck!

Off to town soon to set up a joint bank account for the mortgage and from there I think it's off to the Big Cheese whilst the sun is shining.

Quite excited about this week as my brother and his wife and 2 children are coming to Cardiff.  They have recently moved back to the UK from Germany so I haven't seen anywhere near enough of them over the past few years.  My niece Grace is 3 going on 13 and is so entertaining bless her.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies
just a quick one, as I'm gonna have a lie down,(to many drinks last night, I know I shouldn't have, but I needed a blowout).  I was gonna cancel as well need to go to a meeting in work on Monday. 

Shall we all look for dates that we would be able to met, maybe in the evening that way more of us could go.

Kara hope your feeling better soon.

Claire


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, you ladies have been really busy chatting!! 

I'm happy to re-arrange the meet as I was only able to pop in for a coffee anyhow in my lunch break.  For me an evening after work is best but open to other suggestions.

Hi to all the new ladies - welcome & good luck with your tx.

Kara - I hope you are feeling okay?  Is the sun shining where you are?  It's pretty good in Cardiff today.

Fingers crossed for your house move Sally, you could do without the stress whilst preparing for your tx.  But better now than when you are having your lap or actually moving house I suppose.

I went to the races last night, didn't do any betting as we're a bit skint at the moment.  It was good fun though and the weather was great.

Off out for lunch now with DH then we're going to the Welsh Proms in St David's Hall tonight which should be good fun.

Have a good weekend.

xx


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a short catch-up because the sun really is actually shining in Wales, so I need to go out into the garden and make the most of it!!!

*Kwazycazuk*...... I know, it's so unfair sometimes when everyone seems to become pregnant so easily and everyone seems to be having a baby at the same time. Hope it will happen for us all soon, after all the heartache we really deserve it.

*Cookiesal*.... I agree with the others on a Spa Day. It's a great idea to pamper yourself. I'm booked in at the Vale Hotel in two weeks time for a Spa Day so will let you know how it goes!! It's the week before I'm due for egg-collection!! Fingers crossed it all goes well with your buyers.

*Jules02*....sending you loads of   , put your feet up and relax, so hope it works out for you xx

*Kara*....hi again! Sorry you're suffering today, has the old  arrived then? Still waiting on mine, she'd better hurry up - hopefully it's the last one we'll see for a long, long time!!! xx

*Natalie *... hope you have a good week off, looks like you may be lucky with the weather!

Hello to *Claire1 and Cardifflaura * and anyone else I've missed (this is my first ever attempt at personals so bear with me!!). Hope we can all meet up soon. I can usually do anytime Sundays or afternoons/evenings after about 4pm.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

evening might be good girls

its takes me about an hour and a half to get to cardiff so a night when im not working as i finish at 7 - 8 at night lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I usually finish work around 5 or 6 most evenings so if everyone wants to go for a meal or something one evening thats cool... Kara just let us know when your days off are sweetie!!

Sorry no personals tonight, been at MIL's all day and really tired now! Fed up as none of my clothes fit and i really just want to slob around in my PJ's all the time! Can't wait to buy some new clothes!!!!

Having a scan on the 7th... i'll be 15wks then! I'm a bit further ahead than my ticker says, i'll be 14wks tomorrow according to my last scan! Hoping i'm past the worrying stage now although i don't think i'll ever really stop worrying!!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

just a quick one from me before I go to work (first day back, already knackered!)

For me it would be great to meet after work. anytime after about 5.30pm is good. 

Look forward to catching up soon,

take care all,
Laura


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

nat wow time goes quick shame i didn't make it will you.....try to enjoy having no clothes to wear lol

laura hope works goes well

i m in bed with a wicked head ache


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Kara... Hope yr feeling better chick, i hated the DR headaches!!! I get headaches now too, midwife said they are caused by the extra blood in my system!

I've decided that i'm gonna invest in a few pairs of tracksuit bottoms and long t shirts as they seem to be the most comfortable things to wear atm. Gonna try to avoid the bright pink velour ones tho, too chav for my liking! (Sorry if anyone owns one)

Hope your feeling better soon sweetie xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Just got in from work and frantically cleaned the flat as we have a mate coming over and I don't want her to think we have completely lost all sense of tidiness.

No news from the estate agents - phoned this afternoon and they said they hadn't heard anything so I am guessing it isn't good news and the people we are buying from didn't get the offer accepted that they put it on their 3rd house!  

Still not feeling that great - my bladder appears to have a mind of its own and it's really wearing me down.  Does anyone know if it is possible to book a follow up appointment with Mr G?  He put me on tablets and said I probably wouldn't feel any different for 2 weeks.  I am now into the 3rd week and still feeling rubbish and would really like to consider seeing him again.

Think I am going to give a call this week to try and find out where I am on the waiting list for my lap aswell.  

Kara - hope your headache is better.

Nat - good luck with the shopping (got to agree with you on the bright pink - a nono in my book)

Laura - are you feeling pretty much fixed after your op now??  Not much pain?

Talk to you all later xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kara - how is your head?  Hope you are feeling okay?

Nat - you must be getting so excited.  What stage do you start to feel the baby move?  Trackie bottoms sound really comfy but I agree that the pink velour is a bit chav!

Sally - good plan re phoning to chase your appt for a lap.  I'm sure the nurses at CARU will be happy to help with queries about the drugs.  

I'm feeling back to normal after the lap.  Although the top cut still hurts a bit as it's on my waistline and all my clothes have either buttons or a waistband that digs in. Work was okay today, I'm in the office nearly all week at least so not too much travelling.

My DH is making me dinner!!  It's great, need to keep playing on the recuperation thing for a bit longer, lol.

Have a good evening,

Laura
xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all!

Just thought I would check in and say Hi. I know it's a trying time for some of you girls and I really hope you're staying as strong and positive as you possibly can.  It's really making me think about how I will react when I finally get to the treatment stage.  I think I will have to sleep for 2 weeks!!!  I'll definitely need to seek out a 2WW buddy to help me hold onto my sanity.

Tried to speak to the waiting list guardian but the lady that used to man the phones has taken a career break and the lists are now with Ambulatory care apparently.  Everytime they put me through to one of their coordinators the line either went dead or went straight to voicemail.  Will try again tomorrow but it looks as if I am looking at Dec / Jan time - seems like forever but I guess it could be a lot worse.

Right my beloved Barney cat has just stolen my seat at the computer and I can't be bothered to try and shove him off so I'm going to sign off for the night.

Sending you all lots of love and good wishes.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use to phone Ambulatory care  just keep phoning hun, i found morning best lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - did you find anyone in particular helpful?  Any tips on how to approach it?  Do I just ask how long?  Can you remember how long before your procedure they contacted you about the pre-op appointment?  I am trying so hard to be patient - and failing tragically!  

We did have some good news on the house this week...things are moving again so HOPEFULLY we will be moving in the next month or so.

Hope you've all got lots of lovely things planned for the weekend.

Take care of yourselves!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest they weren't that helpful and i think they got fed up with me but when i had my pre op the nurse said she had room the week before and no one would take it but she didn't know i would ahve gone in!!!! you need a pre op first

my first pre op i have 5 weeks before the op

i would phone and phone and phone all the time hun, ask if you can have a pre op and go on a cancellation list


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok will do, what does the pre-op appointment involve?

Sorry to be ignorant but what is the next bit of your process - is it a scan you're having on Monday?  What are they checking for?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope all is well with you all.

Sally I've sent you a PM

Sorry ladies it is a quick one as I've not been very well, and need to rest.

Claire x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did a long reply and lost it

dam

ok baseline scan is to check womb lining is thin and that my ovaries are doing nothing lol lazy things !!!!!! thats good on down reg

pre op they will go though the op and check you medical history and check weight and blood pressure that type of things

claire i hope your feeling better


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

HI everyone,

Haven't been around for a while as i've been really quite ill. Endo pains have been really bad on the bowel and i've been in agony and hospitalises twice. I've been back and fore the hospital and finally i was given an injection of prostap. This seemed to work but i then had an appointment at uhw with Mr A who said i would need a lap. He also took me off all the other medication and told me that i should have been treated a year ago but due to a mess up by the gynae dept this didn't happen. The good thing about this is no more metformin. Mr A felt that i should never have been prescribed this in the first place as the only symptom of pcos i have is ovarian cysts. 

Anyway feel loads better now. Not so tired. No period at all but no pain either. The only side effects i have had are really bad hot flushes and night sweats.   They're so bad my poor hubbs is being kept awake all night by the gale force wind from the fan in the bedroom!! 

The only trouble is the ivf is put off yet again. I'm beginning to think it will never happen . 

Big hugs to all who have had BFN s 

congrats to all the BFP 

hope everyone is ok. 

Maria


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maria

sorry you hhave been so bad, hope they sort you asap and the jab helps

baseline was good girls i start hrt today


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Maria, we haven't chatted before as I only joined a few months ago.  sorry to hear of your probs.  Hope things settle soon. Are you now waiting for your lap or have you already had it?

Kara - really really pleased that the scan went well.    What's the HRT thing about?  How long do you have to take that for?  (As you can see I am as ignorant as ever with all this....   )

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you've all had a good Monday! Mine mostly involved cake - no wonder I have a tummy ache again!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara - congrats on your scan   

Maria - sounds like you've been through a bit of a rough time, glad that you are a bit better though

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all okay and having a good week.

I went for my follow up with the cons this evening.  As he told me after the lap everything was normal which is great.  He's suggested I take clomid for another 3-4 months. He didn't think there was an issue with taking it for a long time (I've already had 8 months of it).  

So, that sounds like a good plan as hopefully it'll work and we can spend my bonus on a holiday instead of IUI!!  Feeling really positive at the moment.

Haven't heard anything from Nat lately - hope you're okay??

  lots of fairy dust to you all....

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Really pleased your follow up went well.  

What's the clomid for?  Is that to give you a better chance of conceiving naturally and if it doesn't work they will reassess and maybe try IUI?
(Sorry if I am asking stupid questions AGAIN!    )


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls i have not started my tx yet as im waiting till fater my holidays in september   it will be nice to chat to you lot what do u all think of the tx u have recived at caru, when i had my last tx i had it at royal glamorgan hospital so i asume it will be a completly different process there speak to ua ll soon husg ema xxx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Cookiesal. I'm on the waiting list for the lap. I've been told that it'll be within three months ,a month of which has passed. A friend of mine is also waiting and she had her last appointment about a week before me so i'll ring caru when she has hers to see how long for me!

In the meantime i'm fed up with this awful weather but not able to book a holiday due to these shockingly bad and very embarrassing flushes and also the possibility that the lap will come up. Sounds awful but i just want the whole thing over and done with.

Ema. I've found caru pretty good really. Staff there are really helpful and theyv're been great in helping me sort out my endo pain. I need to get this sorted before i can start tx sadly. Good luck anyway.

Cardiff Laura. Good news about the scan.Fingers crossed that the clomid does its job. I'm very jealous that your booking a hoilday.  

Hi to everyone else.

Maria


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girlies... well... had my 15wk scan today, all is well... i cheekily asked the midwife 

"when do you check the sex? 20wks?" 

to which she repiled... 

"yes but lets have a look.... Can u see that"  

Before she even said that i could see what she meant... my lil bean is now my lil boy!!! And a well endowed lil boy at that!!!   there staring us in the face was his lil winky... BLESS!!!! They wont say it is for definate but when i screamed... "OMG ITS A BOY" the sonographer didn't disagree!!! In fact she said they are not usually wrong when it comes to lil boys!! 

We're really pleased, neither of us really minded what sex the baby was as long as it was healthy and now we know HE is!!!! 

Ebonie... the staff at CARU are great and i can't fault the treatment we recieved there!!! Although they canbe a bit slow on  getting in contact with you so keep pestering them!!! Loadsa Luck hun xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done nat

you must feel so chuffed


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news Nat   - are you working on names for your little guy now?

Maria - you must be on the fast track then as I have been told I am likely to wait 6-8 months    Was your friend told 3 months too?  Let me know if you gain any more info as I would be interested to know.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

nat - how exciting!! Great news

Cookiesal. i saw dr amso in july and he told me that he hdidn't have much of a waiting list and that it should be about 3 months. Who did you see? My friend was also told 3 months and Dr mso is doing hers aswell. Not sure if it was fast track or not. I'd ring to check if i was you. I had a lap last year and that was 3 months after i saw the consultant. 
I'm hoping that its not longer as i am hoping to crack on with the ivf especially as i will be 35 at the end of the year.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah, Ok maybe that's why then.  I'm under Mr Griffiths and he initially told me his list was 10 months   Seemingly this is actually likely to be around 6-8 which is a little better but since I have only been on the list since June I have quite some time to wait.   Hope your appt comes around nice and soon so you can start tx.    Don't worry too much about hitting 35 - Mr G told me that there is no evidence that there is much of a decline until around 38.  At 33 people were looking at me as if I was crazy panicking that I was getting too old.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening ladies,

   - these are for you Nat!  You'll have you keep us up to date with your thoughts on names for your son.

Hope everyone else is okay.  Lots of     to you all.  The CARU site is getting really busy now, it's great to have a few more regulars.

I'm trying to work up the motivation to go to the gym but am thinking of loads of other things I want to do instead this evening, like sit on the sofa and watch tv.....  Just got back home after being away with work since early yesterday morning.  Really tired but I think the gym is a good plan (that makes me sound like I go all the time but in fact I only think about going and rarely make it there!).

Does anyone have any info on whether losing weight really helps with ttc?  I need to lose about 2 stone I think but am really hopeless at dieting or exercising.  I need some information to motivate me into doing it...


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well ladies, we have made it to Friday.    What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

We're having a fairly quiet day tomorrow and then on Sunday we're off to visit my friend in Hampshire.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I'm working ALL weekend unfortunately!!!   soooo unimpressed!! I never usually work sundays. Ah well as of september my  hours are being spread over 4 days so i get 3 days off... Sunday, Monday and Tuesday!!! Can't wait!!!

We have decided on Thomas Benjamin as the name for our lil one although its early days yet and it could change at any minute!  Felt him kick for the first time today which was amazing! Didn't know what it was at first, thought i had a bug crawling on my tummy. I was having lunch with my mum and when i explained what it felt like to her she told me it was him moving about... then i felt it again (it definately wasn't a bug... i checked) it was so amazing i could have cried.  Now i keep waiting for it to happen again!!!  

Hope everyone is doing well... Kara when does transfer go ahead??

Love and hugs to all


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a lovely name!   

Must be so exciting to feel your baby moving, I really hope I get to experience that some day.

Am I the only one who has already picked names even before there is a sniff of a baby on the scene?      Well I like to be prepared. LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

et should be around the 22 to the 24th august so under 2 weeks


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say hi, and hope everyone is enjoying the  .

Nat - Glad to her your news, wishing you all the best.

Sally - No your not the only one, we've had a few names picked out for a couple of years.  Just waiting to use them  .

Kara - Wishing you all the best for the 22nd.

Hope everyone else is good, and thinking of you all.

Will be on here more I promise, I've been slack.  But I have been really unwell.

Claire


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls sorry i havent posted on this thread much 
Congratulations nicola thomas benjamin is lovley for a boy i bet ur dh was bragging when u said that the baby was well endowed lol,
Girls we all got to keep positive well get there one day         
ill try and coem on thsi thread more to post so i can get to know u all more hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I've just come back from Bingo and didn't win a bean - Bah!  

Wondered how you ladies felt about sorting out another meet?.....unless it was during my house move week (still TBC) I would need to meet one evening or weekend.  Anyone interested?  

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im interested in a meet girls


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Count me too.

An evening or weekend meet would be better for me, as I work until 5pm most days.  What type of thing do we want to do? Meet for a coffee in Starbucks, or go for a meal?  I would say that Cardiff would be best, as I think it's central to most (but I might be wrong).  Sorry I'm being bossy again.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Claire


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

a meet sounds good... if it doesn't get cancelled again... AHEM... Kara!!! hehehe  

I can either do monday days or an evening will be fine, i usually finish work around 5 or 6 so if you all wanted to meet for something to eat that would be cool... drinks are fine too but i'll be on the coke and kara has quite a long drive back so a early evening meal sounds the best! Let us know what the plan is!

Hope everyone is ok... i'm fine getting fatter by the day... lol... the jeans i bought a few weeks ago dont fit now and i'm back to the open buttons with a belt over and a long top! Not that i'm complaining! You can all have a good laugh at the meet!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all?

im gona be out for a couple of weeks while of the 2ww, well could amke the second week i suppose lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening  

Well we finally have a provisional date for our move - it's 5 September so I think that week is probably best avoided.  How would the following week be for everyone (wc 10 September)?  My other half is away  Tues- Fri that week so I'll probably be a bit lonely.

How are we all doing?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

any evening that week should be fine!!! Just let me know the date and i'll check wot time i finish work! 

I'm having my 20wk scan on the 18th Sept... Can't believe we're half way through already!! Its going so fast!! 

Kara Loadsa luck for your 2ww hunny... keeping EVERYTHING CROSSED!!! even the baby has his legs crossed for ya   Hoping soooooo much for some good news!! 

Hope everyone else is ok... CookieSal good luck with the move, its so exciting isn't it!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all,

Feeling like a right wet blanket today....I am so knackered it's pathetic.  Can only assume it is because AF is due any day.  Anyone else get like this?
I think I need to curl up on the sofa in my PJs and watch TV and eat chocolate cornflake cakes.

Can we pick either Tuesday or Thursday of that week as I will be wanting to go to bingo and yet again not win my fortune on the Wednesday and Karen will be coming home on the Friday.  

So we've made it half way through the week ladies, another weekend approaches!    Rugby for me this weekend - Wales V Argentina.  Hope the boys play a little better than in the England match  

Sending you all lots of love.

Not long to go now Kara....ET next right??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a scan on monday and then i will get a deffo date for et should be wed thu or fri of next week

omg then the 2ww


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great then - keep positive    Right now I can't wait for my first 2ww - bet I'm not saying that when it actually comes around!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't been online for a while.  Hope you are all well.

Kara - good luck for Monday, I've got my fingers crossed for you.  

I've lost track - when is the meet?  I should be fine if its after work.

I've been so busy at work lately and away for 1 night both this week and last.  Really knackered so I booked a day off today.  Had a lie in until 10.45am!!  Feeling quite lazy today.
I've no idea when my af will show up.  It's about day 30 now but that doesn't usually mean much as my cycles are so irregular.  Having said that it was 29 days last month. Presumably the lap will make my cycles go a bit haywire for a while - not that they need help doing that.

Sal - good luck with your house move. Hope its not too stressful.

Take care all & speak to you soon,
Laura
xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Claire ...  I found you  

Cheers

Andi


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Welcome to the board!  

Are you just starting out on your treatment?  Good luck with everything. 

Look forward to chatting with you.

Sally x

Evening everyone else!  Hope you've all had a good day.  I went to the rugby this afternoon (Yay!) and am now watching the X Factor.  Karen has gone to Tesco in disgust! LOL


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Sally,

Yes, just starting but have had a slight delay .. the unit is moving so I have to stop and start again in 3 weeks    Was getting used to the injections (if that's possible) .. I will have to build back up to it again now.

Thank you

Andi x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

CARU is moving?  or are you with another clinic?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

No they are moving units within the hospital


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Really!?!  Wasn't aware of that... gosh, bet that's a fairly stressful time for them.  Wonder where their new home will be.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope that you are all ok. I didn't know that the unit was moving! lets hope that its a little more presentable than it is now. I went for a scan a few weeks ago and the room was  filthy.

Well I'm now officially on the wagon. Its going to kill me especially with the world cup around the corner. Last night i sipped my last alcoholic drink in celebration of the Welsh win at the rugby. 

i have had a date for my pre lap assessment (14th September) and should get the lap a couple of weeks after this. I seemed to have jumped ahead of my friend at work, she rang the unit and it would appear that I'm earlier due to being admitted twice for sever pain. Never thought I'd actually look forward to an operation but I'm anxious to see just how bad the endo has got. 

I've been having some really odd dreams lately. You know the ones where you don't really know if its a dream or real. Last night i dreamed i had a baby boy and i truly believed it. i woke up disappointed but should have known really as the baby in my dreams was new born , had a full set of teeth and was singing    Celine Dion!!!!  Bizarre!

I'd be up for the meet. I'm easy about times but Cardiff is probably best for me as i work in town.

Good luck to all of those on 2ww. Hope to be there myself soon

Maria


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's good news, that you have your pre-op date.   Please let me know how it goes as I am grateful for all information about what is to come.  Once we move house (very soon fingers crossed) I will get in touch with the Unit and see if I am getting any closer to my date.  Just in the middle of another joyous AF and so the possibility that this will be alleviated once the lap is done and the fibroid is removed is making me even more desperate and impatient.

As for the meet...any thoughts on either Tues 11 Sept or Thurs 13?  How about we meet at Starbucks (think that was the plan last time wasn't it?)  It's nice and informal and we can eat / drink as we want and chat.  Can't remember if it's open until 8pm or 9pm but if we were to meet from 6:00 / 6:30 then we should have plenty of time.  What does everyone think?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the unit is as far as i know staying in the same area but they have a new lab and theatha

i will have a look tomorrow as im there for my scan


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool, let us know....and lots and lots of luck for your scan.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend.

The 11th would be better for me for the meet, but if the 13th is better for everyone else then I will fit around the majority.  I'm happy with Starbucks as it is my favour haunt to met with the girls.  6 to 6:30 is a good time as it gives me chance to get home and change, before going into cardiff, and hopefully by the then the rush traffic etc would have gone.

Sorry no personals tonight as need to get things ready for work tomorrow.  But I'm thinking of you all

Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kara... i'm fine! Had to go to hosp today as some "IDIOT" for want of a better word pushed me down the stairs in the train station this morning!!! Babs is fine and so am i but will prob be a bit tender in the morning!!!

Loadsa luck for your transfe tomorrow...Keeping everything crossed 4 u sweetie! Take it easy!!!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Kara ... 

      

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg nat so glad your ok

thanks both for the luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Kara for your transfer tomorrow. Hope it goes well   

Nat - glad to hear you are okay.  That sounds horrible. Hope they apologised lots!!

Just a quick one from me.  I've been clearing the hall as we are having new carpet fitted on Friday afternoon.  Can't believe how dusty it is - dh hasn't stopped sneezing.

It's d36 for me now.  Not sure what's going on as usual.


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey kara got yr txt... sending you loads of sticky vibes! Hope these little blighters hold on for dear life!

Omg the 2ww... how we foget what its like!! Its soooo long and fustrating!!! Make sure u rest loads, get some dvd's, loadsa food and keep those legs in the air!!! lol

Hoping and praying for some good news... i need someone to join me in the big belly club!! hehehe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just gona stay calm and postive this time, its funny you say about legs in the air the nurse said to dh to bring me home and hang me up by my feet and i said i would if it would make a differents


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

when we went thru it together last time i slept for the first few nights with a pillow under my bum to keep my womb tilted! Try anything i say!!

Remember Positive Mental Attitude!!!!! IT WILL HAPPEN THIS TIME!!!!! our little mantra helped me thru the 2ww last time! Remember you'll have good days and bad days... remember the advice you have given me and many others... Only read about positive things, rest loads and stay as stress free as possble!! Eat as much as you like and get your vitamins down you girl!!!

Will check how you are doing tomorrow!!! 

Sweet dreams chicky!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

im ok bored really, got up after mid day and now im on the sofa resting lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies, isn't it a lovely day here in Wales.

Kara hope your resting loads, and wishing you positive thoughts.

Ladies did we decide which night we're gonna do the meet, and where?

Sorry it's a short one, but off to spend the day in the garden in the sun.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all, back from my travels up North.

Kara - hope you're chilling out as you should be.  You've got some nice weather for your 2WW at least.  Have you got a garden where you can put your feet up and soak up the sun 

Nat - thank goodness all is OK.  

Laura - how's the new carpet?  

Claire - did you soak up those rays yesterday?  We were stuck in a traffic jam on the A40 and it would certainly have been preferable to be lazing in a garden.  Hoping this weather stays good as it still looks as if we will be moving on 5 Sept and it would be lovely if we got to use our garden once or twice before winter arrives.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all keeping well.  We're off to the rugby this afternoon (Wales V France) at the Mil. Stadium.  I did try calling the Unit again but there wasn't any news so all I can do is continue to wait.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Kara - hope you're not to bored hun.  Daytime tv is not up to much although I've got to confess to liking the morning BBC house type programmes!!  How long do you need to rest for?  Are you taking the whole 2 weeks (16 days) off work? Are you feeling okay? It's about time there was another BFP on the CARU site so fingers crossed it's your turn.     

Nat - how are you doing? 

Sal - sorry to hear you've not yet had any positive news about your lap appt.  Maybe by the time your have got your house move over with you'll hear something.  Definitely a good plan to keep chasing them though.  How was the rugby?

Hi to everyone else, good luck to you all and hope everyone's had a fab bank holiday weekend.  

I've been feeling pretty grumpy the last week or so as my next door neighbour and my boss have both just announced they are pregnant.  I'm really pleased for them both but it just makes me feel a bit sad.  

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Laura

Join the grumpy club.  I had to endure 3 days with Karen's family who are all completely OTT over her niece.  I am quite sure I wouldn't consider it OTT if I was the one with the baby but the little green monster is a powerful force  

Rugby was good - well not the result obviously and I am very concerned about Alfie (Gareth Thomas) who is my favourite player as he was stretchered off - but the atmosphere was fab! 

Back to work tomorrow - just this week for me though as the following week should be move time.  Karen is off this week and is tasked with boxing up as much as she can.  

What's happening with you now?  Are you just TTC au naturel?

Hope everyone has enjoyed the bank holiday!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Sal,
I'm just waiting for first af since the lap but nothing as yet and D46 today!  My cycles were always very irregular before clomid though so no surprise really.
I'm going to do another 3 months of clomid before moving onto IUI so waiting for af before I can start.

Know what you mean about parents in law, mine are lovely but always asking what's going on and it gets a bit embarrassing apart from anything else.

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well at least that's a timeline to follow.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I'm now into the 3rd month of my wait for my lap.  Doesn't get any easier really!!

I am now living in what can only be described as a warehouse.  There's boxes everywhere!    We'd better complete the sale next Wed or I will spontaneously combust from stress!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick note to check if the meet is still on on Tuesday.  We need to finalise details, as Sally's moving this week, and she wont have any internet access.  So we need to decided, so that she knows what's happening.

Well ladies, CARU have lost my referral, so back to the bottom of the waiting list for us.  Not happy at all, luckily I work in our GP's surgery, and she did another letter, and we faxed it this afternoon.  

Hope everyone is OK, and thinking of you all.

Claire


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi i go to CARU too. Awaiting to start ICSI next year. I have endo and DH has abnormal sperm. 
Leanne


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Leanne.

Good luck with the treatment.  And maybe we'll see you at the meet next week.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Leanne!  So good that we are increasing our numbers in the CARU section.

Lots of luck with your treatment.  

Sally


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

work has done the dirty on be and expect me back in on saturday test day no way so im going back monday

can't tell you how mad i am


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

Try and stay calm ... 

Do you have a sick paper or are they giving you the time off?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110140.0

Happychatting 

Em


----------

